# Sticky Eye



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi
My partner took my son the doctors today after having eye discharge since Monday.  It has got progressively worse and the last two mornings his eyes have been pretty much stuck shut. I've been bathing and wiping with cooled boiled water apart from first thing in the morning as I don't have time to get it boiled and cooled to enable to get his eyes open.  
The discharge is mostly green and he has a cold and seems a little under the weather as well.  I assumed it was conjunctivitis but the GP said it is just 'sticky eye' and to wipe with lightly salted water.  DP didn't question any of this so I just wanted to check that the green discharge isn't a sign of infection and if not how much salt do you add to the water and how long should I expect this to go on for?
Thanks in advance for your help   x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi just a girl, i have never heard of adding salt to bathe eyes so personally i wouldn't recommend that, it may be that due to him having a cold this then blocks the sinus's and green discharge appears around eyes, if i were you i would pre-prepare some cooled boiled water the night before, it doesn't have to be done first thing in the morning, and stick with regular bathing of the eyes, oh and make sure you wipe the eyes from the inner part to the outer part in one clean swipe then bin the cotton wool ball and repeat if needed with a clean one.

Hope this helps

Nic


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you   
Adding salt seemed weird to me but it sounds like its an old fashioned type thing to do. My mum said thats what she used to do with us and a couple of the older ladies at work said the same   .  Good to know that I can prepare the water the night before and its still sterile. Should I leave it in the kettle or pop it in a dish a cover?

I read your signature, sorry to hear you didn't get to have your transfer on your ES TX. Do you get to have the next cycle all to yourself? My son was concieved through an egg share cycle.

Lots of luck with your next go    xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

yes hun, i'm currently down regging for round 2, its free and i can keep them all this time, its a roller coaster!

I think it must be an old fashioned thing, you can put the boiled water in a little dish for the morning and it will be fine. Let me know how you get on and i hope your little one is better soon

Nic


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh yeah you started again on the 27th.  Not as much pressure this time as no recipient, they must of been really garteful that you donated all on the last cycle.  Well bestest luck this time around. xxx


----------

